# problème iPad apres reboot ressemble a l'iPod



## dieu le père (17 Février 2011)

bonjour  
tous est dans l'intitulé,
j'ai un problème avec mon iPad (dailleurs j'ai eu le même problème sur celui de ma copine)
a savoir que lorsque je reboot (soit avec SBSetting ou après une installation avec cydia) l'iPad redémarre mais comme si c'étais un iPod, la barre déverouiller fais tous le long de lécran, les icone sont plus petit et plus espacé puis les dossier son supprimée et tous mes icônes sont donc reparties sur le springboard. Le seul moyen de le faire revenir vers un "affichage iPad" ect de faire un represing mais je suis obliger de refaire tous mes dossiers a chaque fois 

est ce que quelqu'un a aussi ce probleme ou je suis le seul ?
quelqu'un a un solution ?

aider moi svp


----------



## dieu le père (18 Février 2011)

je vien rajouter des photo pour montré mais bon apparemment personne n'a de solution


----------



## etidej (21 Février 2011)

Tu dois utiliser winterboard ou un equivalent qui fou la pagaille à mon avis.  Quel est le dernier tweak installé sur ton ipad? As tu voulu essayer un logiciel de transformation des icones du style de shrink? Enleve tout ça.


----------



## ced68 (21 Février 2011)

Ou dé-jailbreak ton iPad


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Sinon je t'en débarrasse


----------



## dieu le père (22 Février 2011)

Non sa ira je vais le garder ^^

le dernier tweak que j'ai installer est "masks" (version officiel) mais il est désinstaller maintenant
et autrement j'ai juste winterboard installer mais aucun theme n'est activer


----------



## dieu le père (14 Mars 2011)

donc personne ne sais ?

je viens de restaurer l'ipad et de le jailbreaker a nouveau et pareil j'ai comme l'impression que c'est du a cydia mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que je suis le seul apparemment


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2011)

Non, tu n'est pas seul. Ça m'est arrivé aussi après l'installation soit d'un tweak (masks ?) soit d'un thème winterboard pas adapté à l'iPad. Enfin, il me semble.
Je te confirme, c'est dû à un truc sur Cydia.
Mais quoi, exactement, je ne me souviens plus. A ta place, je commencerais par désinstaller winterboard (et bien sur masks), même si aucun thème n'est activé.


----------



## picobn (11 Mai 2011)

Salut 

As-tu trouvé une solution a ton problème car j'ai exactement le même soucis que toi


----------



## minhman (11 Mai 2011)

Vous avez tenté de faire un respring ?
Il est possible de le faire très simplement via sbsettings.


----------



## picobn (11 Mai 2011)

le repring fonctionne mais je dois le faire a chaque reboot pour que les icones reprennent leur bonne place.
c'est quand même bizarre.


----------



## minhman (16 Mai 2011)

Oui, moi aussi, j'avais le même comportement sur mon iPad1.
Mais bon, vu que je ne rebootais que très rarement, ça ne me dérangeait pas outre mesure.

Le jailbreak a ses avantages...et ses - quelques - inconvénients. ^_^


----------



## paco67230 (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon ipad 1redémarre mais comme si c'était un iPod. je suis sur ios 5.0.1 jailbreaké.
donc au redémarrage, icones déplacés, plus petites, un clavier style ipod bref il faut faire un respring mais les icones sont a ranger a chaque reboot.
Un grand merci si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider.


----------



## etidej (3 Février 2012)

C'est a cause d'un tweak, mais je me souviens plus duquel, pourrais-tu nous faire la liste des tweaks installés, cela devrais me revenir, j'avais eu ce problème sur l'ipad 1 sous firmware 4.2.1.

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## paco67230 (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
D'abord un grand merci pour m'avoir mis sur une piste. Je vais vous lister tous les tweaks cydias ci dessous :
                     Action menu
  Action Menu Plus Pack
  Activator
  Afc2add
  Airplane SBSettings Toggle
  AirplanrIcon
  Applist
  Appsynch for ios 5.0 +
  Appto Deb
  APR (/usr/lib)
  APT 0.6 Transitional
  APT 0.7 (apt-key)
  APT 0.7 HTTPS Method
  APT 0.7 Strict
  APT 0.7 Strict (lib)
  Barrel
  Base Structure
  Basic-cmds
  Berkeley DB
  Bigboss Icon Set
  Bourne-Again Shell
  Bug Fix uplicate Icons
  Bug Fix : Stuck Pages
  Bzip
  Cascade
  ColoredKnob
  Core Utilities
  Core Utilities (/bin)
  cURL
  Cydelete
  Cydia Installer
  Cydia Translations
  Darwin Tools
  Dba-tech Commun
  Debian Packager
  Debian Packager
  Default HD SBSettings
  Delete Mail
  Diff Utilities
  Diskdev-cmds
  Erica Utilities
  eWifi
  file-cmds
  Find utilities
  Fullscreen for ipad
  Gawk
  GNU Cryptopraphy
  GNU Privacy Guard
  GnuPG Errors
  Grep
  Gzip
  Hackulous resources
  Icon Renamer
  Iconsupport
  iCoz for actionMenu
  iFile
  Installous 4
  Ipad Wallpapers
  Libdisplaystack
  Libhide
  Libjpeg
  Libdtatusbar
  LibVNCServer
  Lib Weather
  LZMA Utils
  MakeIt Mine
  Mobile Substrate
  Mobile Terminal
  Mouse support
  Multiiconmover
  Network-cmds
  New Curses
  Open SSH
  Open SSL
  Overboard
  PAM (Apple)
  PAM Modules
  Pcre
  PKGBackup
  Powerup
  PreferenceLoader
  Profile Directory
  Readline
  Remove Background
  Remove Backgroun SBSettings
  Repo Icon
  Respringicon
  Retinapad
  SBMusic
  SBSettings
  SBSettings HD Theme
  Sbsettingstoogles
  Sed
  Serious SB Stings HD
  Shell-cmds
  Simulated Key Events
  Slide my name
  Source GUI
  Substrate Safe Mode
  System-cmds
  Tape Archive
  UIKit Tools
  Unrar
  Unzip
  Veency
  Weathericon
  Wifiicon
  xBackup
  xSellize Security
  Youtube to mp3
  Zip
7- zip (POSIX) 
En espérant pouvoir m'aider
Je vous en remercie d'avance.
Cordialement
Paco


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

Essai d'enlever multiconemover pour voir 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## paco67230 (7 Février 2012)

Un grand merci pour votre aide. En fait c'était des themes winterboard qui ne se sont pas compatibles avec ios 5.0.1. elles se sont installées mais pas activées.


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

Ok, merci pour tous cela poura servir à d'autres

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

